# Glock 27 Grip Extensions



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a G19, and now I am considering the G27. I would like to add a finger extension or a plus one extension. Has anyone had any problems with these extensions causing feeding or ejection problems?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I have had no problems with feeding or ejection. Some have had some problems with the sharp edges pinching.

Something else to consider, a G27 with the extension is about the same grip length as a G23. You might want to look at one before you make the purchase.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

dosborn said:


> I have had no problems with feeding or ejection. Some have had some problems with the sharp edges pinching.
> 
> Something else to consider, a G27 with the extension is about the same grip length as a G23. You might want to look at one before you make the purchase.


Thanks for the reply.

Which extensions do you use?


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

dosborn Some have had some problems with the sharp edges pinching.[/QUOTE said:


> I used Pearce extensions on my G26/27. My magazines fit flush to the grip with them installed, so I didn't have any problems with pinching. The extensions do, however, make a perfect sized handgun feel slightly too large in comparison IMO. If you are used to the feel of the stock gun you will notice it immediately. For that reason, and the "rumors" that these extensions may cause feed problems, I only used the stock magazines on my G26/27.
> Regards,
> Eli


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

onalandline said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> Which extensions do you use?


No problem. Pearce is the most common brand and what I have.


----------



## tuf8seconds (Sep 2, 2010)

onalandline said:


> I have a G19, and now I am considering the G27. I would like to add a finger extension or a plus one extension. Has anyone had any problems with these extensions causing feeding or ejection problems?


Go with the Pearce +2 extensions...then, as what's his name would say...you got 'er done!!!!!....Believe me, the things that ol what's his name says, have been said by real cowboys and country boys when he was still in yankee land (where he was born). He wishes he could say; Thank God I'm a Country Boy!!!!!


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

They work just fine on my 27.


----------

